# Westminster 2011 LC and SC videos



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is the LC's 
The Westminster Kennel Club | Video - Toy - Chihuahua (Long Coat)

and SC's
The Westminster Kennel Club | Video - Toy - Chihuahua (Smooth Coat)

Enjoy


----------



## cntrygirl1064 (Oct 27, 2010)

Buster watched it with me. He kept reaching his paw out to the screen towards the other dogs. So cute.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh aren't some of those just adorable.Thanks for posting hubby coming in to watch it as well


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Now I'm going to have to find out why each chihuahua participant seems to have gotten a face "pinching".


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I like the one who got BOS the best  some look a bit fat too!
Bryco will be there next year kicking butt!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> I like the one who got BOS the best  some look a bit fat too!
> Bryco will be there next year kicking butt!


I bet he will! And pee-ing on everything he can!

Is it just me or is anyone else getting the LC video for both links?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Eclipsica said:


> Thanks for sharing. Now I'm going to have to find out why each chihuahua participant seems to have gotten a face "pinching".


I think what you are describing as a face pinch is the judge checking their bite ;-)


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> I like the one who got BOS the best  some look a bit fat too!
> Bryco will be there next year kicking butt!


I liked him too, and when I checked the results, its Logan's half brother 

Also, a tiny claim to fame, the BOB Logan beat a few times when he was shown in America! Go Logie! :hello1: She is a lovely looking bitch  And another one, the judge gave my basenji a 4th place at the pet plan stakes finals a year ago, so I like that judge 

Was pleased to see the pug do well in the group, though I think I prefer our British pugs....


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Saw this on tv this morn getting dressed for work, I happened to tune in right at the toy section haha.

Too cute


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Chiva said:


> I liked him too, and when I checked the results, its Logan's half brother
> 
> Also, a tiny claim to fame, the BOB Logan beat a few times when he was shown in America! Go Logie! :hello1: She is a lovely looking bitch  And another one, the judge gave my basenji a 4th place at the pet plan stakes finals a year ago, so I like that judge
> 
> Was pleased to see the pug do well in the group, though I think I prefer our British pugs....


Ooooooo yay I didn't read the results properly  you should of taken Logie  how comes his brother Designer Genes wasn't there? He is another handsome boy from Rafina!

Looking at those photos then watching the videos I have to say the photos did the winners no justice at all!!


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> Ooooooo yay I didn't read the results properly  you should of taken Logie  how comes his brother Designer Genes wasn't there? He is another handsome boy from Rafina!
> 
> Looking at those photos then watching the videos I have to say the photos did the winners no justice at all!!


Im not sure why Ross wasnt there, but according to my American basenji friends the entries for Westminster are limited to a certain number and its pretty much on a first come first served basis so if you arent quick enough to get the entry in you cant go. Apparently the entries are usually filled within about an hour or so 

Would have cost a small fortune to take Logie back, he's only just got here  He's qualified for the Eukanuba competition for this year (and last year but it was about a month after he came over lol) so we're thinking about taking him back for that 

Some of the photos are awful, the breed photo of the Hound Group winner is terrible!! Im used to seeing such perfect, professional photos from the American shows im a bit disappointed with these lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I am 99% sure Westminster is invitation only...not just anyone can enter a dog. So unless you are invited, you don't get to go!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Chiva said:


> Im not sure why Ross wasnt there, but according to my American basenji friends the entries for Westminster are limited to a certain number and its pretty much on a first come first served basis so if you arent quick enough to get the entry in you cant go. Apparently the entries are usually filled within about an hour or so
> 
> Would have cost a small fortune to take Logie back, he's only just got here  He's qualified for the Eukanuba competition for this year (and last year but it was about a month after he came over lol) so we're thinking about taking him back for that
> 
> Some of the photos are awful, the breed photo of the Hound Group winner is terrible!! Im used to seeing such perfect, professional photos from the American shows im a bit disappointed with these lol


Awww how do u qualify for the Eukanuba comp? I think we should have photos taken of the breed winners like they have, would love to have one of pez lol would need to win BOB first haha


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I checked...only the first 5 are invitation & are the top 5 ranked nationally. Other than that you must be a CH to enter, and the # of entries is limited.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> Awww how do u qualify for the Eukanuba comp? I think we should have photos taken of the breed winners like they have, would love to have one of pez lol would need to win BOB first haha


Dogs automatically qualify for the AKC/Eukanuba National Championship by meeting any one of the following criteria:

* Dogs ranked in the top 25 of their breed (by breed points only) at the end of the qualifying
period (1 Year)
* Dogs receiving an all - breed Best in Show at an AKC show held during the qualifying period (1Year)
* Dogs winning Best of Breed at a parent club national specialty* (1 Year)
* Dogs completing their championship with all points earned from the bred-by-Exhibitor Class during the current and prior Qualifying periods of October 10, 2006 to October 7, 2008 (2 Years)
* The seven top breed winning dogs from over 60 International Registries and the Best of Breed and Best of Opposite Sex to Best of Breed winners from Crufts (2 Years)


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

LOTS of Hope colored (cream) babies in the SC category! My girls have very SCRAWNY necks compared to those dogs. I know it is the standard but there were some dogs with seriously thick necks!

Fun to see these. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting this! I watched the toy group last night with only the two chis in it. It so neat to see all of them!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Thanks for posting. I just tuned to watch the Best In Show. They just brought in Paolo Dondina to judge Best In Show. They said he will be judging Best In Show at Crufts also...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Scottish deer hound won, not my choice :-( Of course my choice would have been a chi


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm really not a fan of those deerhound or wolfhound dogs, I don't know what the judges like about them. I'm in love with the italian greyhounds <3


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I've never heard of a Scottish deer hound.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I LOVE Wolfhounds  I also love Italian Greyhounds ;-)

The judge of the non-sporting groups will be judging the working group so my boy Theismann (Dane) Friday. Cross your fingers, he will be showing all weekend


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

was interesting to watch thanks for posting


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I LOVE the dog that won. I didn't get to watch but just saw pics and read about it online. I would love to have a Wolfhound someday. And the deerhound looks just like it. I think they have THE sweetest faces and i know they are super sweet/gentle dogs.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

It won't let me watch..says connection error


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Cambrea said:


> I'm really not a fan of those deerhound or wolfhound dogs, I don't know what the judges like about them. I'm in love with the italian greyhounds <3


It most probably had the best confirmation and movement for its standard or it just stood out for the judge, beauty is in the eye of the beholder  haha x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I went to the site and it worked. Its funny the one i picked was 1st. haha  (on the LC) haven't watched the sc yet.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I was also wondering, for those of you who show chis, why so many cream or fawn and white ones? Just random? Or do they look better or show something off more? I'm so partial to chocolate and chocolate tri, but I don't see them too often.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Cambrea said:


> I was also wondering, for those of you who show chis, why so many cream or fawn and white ones? Just random? Or do they look better or show something off more? I'm so partial to chocolate and chocolate tri, but I don't see them too often.


I noticed that.  Poor little dark colored chis!


----------

